# Important question...



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

My no good husband is not living here now....we have a well and I had to replace the light bulb that warms the well house....I put in one of those curly ones.....do they get as warm as regular bulbs?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

No they don't, not even close. The heat emitted from an old fashioned bulb is what makes them inefficient, something that the cfls you mention do not do. They may feel hot but there will be much less heat total.

You could consider a heat tape, heat lamp bulb, new halogen type bulb etc. Of course the cfls do produce some heat so I suppose it might be enough :dunno: just not likely.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

No they do not, I have one in the lamp next to me that has been on all day and I'm still able to touch it with out discomfort, it does give off a small amount of heat but nothing like an incandescent light. Instead of a light bulb, buy one of those little heaters that go under your desk to warm your feet, you can get them at Wal-Mart for $20.00 or $30.00. The one I have is called a "Titan" and has several heat levels and fan speeds. I've had this little heater now for about 5-6 years and it still works perfectly.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

MetalPrepper said:


> My no good husband is not living here now....we have a well and I had to replace the light bulb that warms the well house....I put in one of those curly ones.....do they get as warm as regular bulbs?


No! You will need one of the old style incandescent bulbs. The curly (CFL) bulbs are more efficient due to their not throwing off excess heat.

You might want to pick up a few spares as they can't be manufactured as of the first of this year. A couple other threads go into this in detail.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks ya''...I'm headed outside now....grrrrrrrrrr....to change it!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

you should still be able to get rough service incandescent bulbs, they last longer and throw off more heat, although less light.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

You will always be able to buy heat lamps and IR lamps is you need them.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Used ta use bulbs in our well to. I finally upgraded ta a self regulatin heat tape an insulation. Cheaper ta operate. Don't fear installin the heat tape, ya can screw in that light bulb with just a very little coacin ya can install the heat tape an insulation. Bit more expensive up front, but don't take long ta pay fer itself an lasts fer years unlike light bulbs. Ours always burned out on the coldest night a the year.


----------

